# Lazy Susan thoughts



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 30, 2016)

So I made 3 lazy Susans for a show next weekend. We sold our house and haven't found a new one so my shop is in storage and living with my brother. In the rush of making stuff for my show, I forgot to make the bottom piece of the lazy Susan, so just got the top finish. Thought about getting some 1" pine at lowes to use but figured that would look crappy even though you can't see the bottom. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> So I made 3 lazy Susans for a show next weekend. We sold our house and haven't found a new one so my shop is in storage and living with my brother. In the rush of making stuff for my show, I forgot to make the bottom piece of the lazy Susan, so just got the top finish. Thought about getting some 1" pine at lowes to use but figured that would look crappy even though you can't see the bottom. Any suggestions?



Give us the dimensions you need and let one of us bail you out. If ERC will work just pay shipping. I also have plain jane walnut but 7 to 9 inch at the widest. I also have a couple pallets of BLM from plain to quilted some pretty darned wide. I could do a glue up for you. If I do that though you'll owe me a favor down the line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 30, 2016)

I would say that if you can get something made that you are proud of showing off then go for it. Is it going to be the same quality, as visually appealing and worth the usual price? If so, then heck yes. If not, don't lower your standards.


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2016)

Don't go cheap IMO. Like Kevin said, tell us what you need and somebody will help you out. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for the offer @Kevin of course I figured out what to do after posting. Was in lowes getting something and they sell poplar and oak boards already s4s, can get a board that will work for the 3 for $5, my step dad has a miter saw so can go cut them. Helps one lazy Susan is poplar and the other oak, the 3rd is a cool looking mystry wood, think it should work out fine though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 30, 2016)

Yiu know all you gotta do is stop by the house and use my stuff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yiu know all you gotta do is stop by the house and use my stuff



I forgot you two are neighbors. I shoulda just said _stop by JR's!_


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 30, 2016)

Haha yea, figured you were hunting this weekend and since I live in frankfort now and I won't be at work next week, was trying to figure out something quick since you're an hour away now and I have to go to Georgia next week for work.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> ....was trying to figure out something quick since you're an hour away....



An hour away he says. We Texans sneer at the idea of an hour of traveling being a problem. It takes us that long to make a good fart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 30, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Haha yea, figured you were hunting this weekend and since I live in frankfort now and I won't be at work next week, was trying to figure out something quick since you're an hour away now and I have to go to Georgia next week for work.


Well, if you need to use something tomorrow afternoon/evening, I will be home. Probably by 3 or so.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2016)

If it is the base for the lazy suzan, I use whatever, mdf works good... A lazy suzan isn't fine furniture, there is no expectation IMO to have a solid hardwood base. I've sold many, and I don't recall anyone concerned about the base material...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 30, 2016)

Yea that's kind of what I was thinking, I made a couple for xmas presents and I was talking to my mom about it bc she recived one. She didn't even know there was a bottom piece and hers had a cherry bottom with qs red oak top.


----------

